

Keep Your Commitments - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/keep-your-commitments/

======
prpon
Anyone else interested in running or keeping commitments should definitely
read Haruki Murakami's book 'What I talk about when I talk about running.
[http://www.amazon.com/What-Talk-About-When-
Running/dp/030726...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Talk-About-When-
Running/dp/0307269191)

Something about Murakami's writing style conveys great honesty.

------
blackboxxx
Hmm, is this some cosmic hint for me to get my client work done today, as I
promised? The timing of this post is a bit uncanny, but very motivating.

Time to get back to work.

------
Swizec
The footnote touches on my biggest problem with keeping commitments: "There
are times when you should not keep your commitments – especially when the
conflict one another."

What happens when everyone expects you to make a commitment? And to keep it,
because hey, you promised. What about all those times people think you've made
a commitment, when in fact you only said you'd try to fit them in, then get
really upset because you didn't do what you "promised" you would?

In general it seems people have a hard time grasping proritization ...
everyone thinks they're your top priority.

edit: what about when commitments magically have a time limit you weren't
aware of. People tend to ask me to commit to something, expect it to be done
in half an hour and not tell me about this expectation ... again, a problem
with thinking everyone is priority number one.

~~~
jasonshen
Hey Swizec, great point. I think that in order to keep your commitments, you
have to make sure you are not over extending yourself. Just because people
expect you to make a commitment does not mean you have to make it. It's
important for your manager / team mates to have realistic assessments of what
you can do, when you can do them and what in fact IS your top priority.

If you don't make the effort (and muster the courage) to align expectations,
you will encounter these frustrating situations. If you work in an environment
where this honesty is not valued and appreciated, you should consider toughing
it out until you can find new work - or be willing to compromise your
integrity indefinitely.

